# HELP with paint color for lace curtains



## leaheli23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone -
My living room is currently painted a subtle, pale pink (called rosy white). Our couches are beige leather and our rug (which fills the whole room) is a pale blue, very traditional floral print with burgundy and off-white flowers. We wanted to add some color a few months ago so I had custom-made peach curtains made. They came out HORRIBLE. They were so hideous that despite having blown well over $1,000 on them, we had to take them down immediately. I found some beautiful off-white lace curtains in my mother's attic and I LOVE THEM. But now we're back to the issue of needing to add color to the room. I think the lace curtains would look great against a deep, bold color. But after my curtain mess-up, I don't trust myself anymore to choose the right color. Can I have some ideas and input please?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have a photobucket account? If you post some 
pic's of the room we can 'see' how to help you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You do not trust anyone to pick a color, but your asking perfect strangers from all over the world to make suggestions, hmm. And you posted no pictures.
Go on any major paint companys web site, most will have an area where you can paint vertual rooms or let you down load a picture of your room and paint it on screen.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Joe captain, people ask for painting help all the time on forums.
I've done it myself...What's the problem here?

The poster just asked for ideas for heavens sake -- not a committment
signed in blood.
This is suppose to be a decorating forum, you ask for help/ ideas
and people give advise -- you then take what you like and
can _ignore the rest_...as well as ignoring rude posters.

leaheli, Don't be discouraged. For me choosing paint and
fabric colors is the hardest part of decorating.
Please post pi'c and perhaps you'll get some advise
that you can use.


----------



## Huskermom (Jan 31, 2012)

What color is your woodwork? I personally don't care for cool paint tones with natural wood, but if your woodwork is white you're good to go. What about trying the red from the rug--either the same color or a complimentary one? You could also go with a soft yellow on the walls--that would work well with both the blues and the burgandy, as long as your beige sofa doesn't have a pink tone to it. A great color is Quiet Veranda by Behr--it looks greenish on the card, but it shows as a rich yellow on the walls. I usually try the color on different spots on the wall before I paint the entire room--it helps you see what it looks like in different light, and against the trim if it's varnished vs. painted. You could soften up the leather sofa with some throw pillows that work in the colors and it could be lovely.

Just curious--were the peach drapes badly made, or do you hate the color? Pictures would really help. Good luck!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pics would be helpful.


----------

